# goat vaccinations and worming



## gagoatlover (Aug 3, 2014)

I have mini nubians. Can someone advise me on vaccination schedules and deworming? They are about 6 mos. Old


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most folks vac with CTD, at the rate of one shot (2cc no matter the size or weight) then a second shot 3 weeks later. After that it is a yrly booster.
As for parasites, that's a can of worms hehe.
This is going to depend on if they are browsing close to the ground or get stressed.
And what kind you are dealing with as no wormer covers everything.:wink:


----------



## gagoatlover (Aug 3, 2014)

What is CTD?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cdt


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

quick link that tells you what vaccines there are and why....

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/common-vaccinations-for-goats.html


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

What booster do you recommend?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

And why is there no vaccine for coccidiosis ?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank-you for the link! very useful. I give CDT, CL, and Pneumonia. Should I add CLA, Chlamydia,and soremouth to their vaccines? also Someone suggested that I use Covexin instead of a regular CDT by barvac. I would appreciate thoughts on this.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Burtfarms I would think not unless you are doing a lot of showing and lots of buying & selling.:2cents:
Cavalry 9 is suppose to be great; it does not leave the lumps that the CDT usually does.
Have never used Covexin.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calvary 9 also covers a lot of things that cause pneumonia. We use it on our calfs and are pleased with it. 
What I use is the cdt then One shot I think it is. I already had my goats vaccinated for cdt then had some cases of pneumonia so am in the process of giving everyone that. I love the fact it's a nasal vaccine but dislike that it's a 10 dose vile that you have to mix and use all of it within a few hours. I was going to use the Calvary 9 but I would have to run them all threw in 3-4 weeks to give a second dose and with 70 does it's not fun.
For the chlamydia and sore mouth I agree with nancy. Also chlamydia vaccine they have to be clean (free of chlamydia) or the vaccine is no good. I did have chlamydia in my herd a few years back and just didn't make sense to me to 'clean' my herd then vaccinate them once they were cured. But I NEVER want to go threw that again so any new goats simple get neomycin to make sure they are clean before they go out in my herd.
Now the sore mouth I've also had (yes I'm so very lucky lol) it's not bad. I've never lost a goat from it and everything I'm sure you have read just didn't happen. I also looked into that vaccine and it's also a live virus which means it comes in X amount of doses and you must use within a few hours. None of my kids are born within the same time frame so that would be a lot of money to vaccinate just a few at a time. So my 2 cents I would for sure pass on the sore mouth and like nancy said unless your really going to be buying a lot of goats I would pass on the chlamydia as well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank-you for the information!I will look into the Calvary 9. It might be a great thing to add to our calves as well. Can the Calvary 9 be used in the 4th month of pregnancy like the reg CDT? I sure my herd will be happy with less needles. so I am buying 2 new bred goats. Should I be concerned? She says they received CDT,pneumonia and is CAE neg.
we sell goats to 4-H kids for the county fairs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The bottle doesn't say yes or no on pregos so it should be fine. We give to all our calfs which of course are not bred then the cows that we ship to our other place up north and they are short bred and I'm sure more sensitive then ready to pop and nothing wrong has happened


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bambam634 (Nov 18, 2014)

do you give the cdt shot sub-cutaneously


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

bambam634 said:


> do you give the cdt shot sub-cutaneously


Yes


----------

